# cant overclock videocard after updating drivers



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi TSF,
So today I update my ATi Radeon HD 2400 Pro AGP graphics card when i tryed overclocking it so I can play CoD WaW ATi tool could overclock it. Does anyone know what tool I should use to overclock my graphics card. The driver I used is at this link http://visiontek.com/teksupport/drivers/8.11n_XP_driver.html this is in Windows XP SP3


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry I ment ATi tool couldn't overclock the graphics card, but it could of befor I installed the new drivers


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

How did you remove the old drivers? I use Driver sweeper, then install new ones. Also I use Rivatuner to over clock the GPU'S.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

i just installed it over the old ones


----------

